# New Solo Piano Album - now on Bandcamp



## CGR (Dec 29, 2018)

An update on my recently released solo piano album:

It's now available on Bandcamp. Not only is it cheaper to purchase it there than on iTunes or Amazon, it also comes with a bonus track 'Times to Come' when purchasing the whole album.

https://craiggerardrichards.bandcamp.com/releases

*As a special end of year gesture, I'll send a gift code for the whole album to the first 3 members here who respond in this thread.*

Cheers & a Happy New Year to come,
Craig


----------



## Iskra (Dec 29, 2018)

Nice! Congrats on the release!


----------



## thefudgeman (Dec 29, 2018)

Very inspiring, well done!


----------



## CGR (Dec 29, 2018)

Iskra said:


> Nice! Congrats on the release!


Thanks for listening - I'll PM you the link & code to download the full album.


----------



## CGR (Dec 29, 2018)

thefudgeman said:


> Very inspiring, well done!


Thanks for the kind words - I'll PM you the link & code to download the full album.


----------



## Piano & Strings (Dec 29, 2018)

I've read many of your piano related posts so I'll take a good listen later. Heard a few of your compositions over the last few months and I love your pianistic style


----------



## CGR (Dec 29, 2018)

Marc Filmer said:


> I've read many of your piano related posts so I'll take a good listen later. Heard a few of your compositions over the last few months and I love your pianistic style


Thanks Marc - that really means a lot to me. I'll PM you the Bandcamp link and code to download the full album. There is a dropdown menu option to select different formats, including 24bit 48kHz WAV & AIFF files. Cheers, Craig


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 29, 2018)

I really like the title of your album, as well as the web page design. I released an album last year, and I know that feeling of achievement that comes with seeing it published on iTunes and other services. I don't think that people (who have never published an album) realize the time and commitment involved in that kind of project. Congratulations, and take some time to celebrate!

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## CGR (Dec 29, 2018)

ScarletJerry said:


> I really like the title of your album, as well as the web page design. I released an album last year, and I know that feeling of achievement that comes with seeing it published on iTunes and other services. I don't think that people (who have never published an album) realize the time and commitment involved in that kind of project. Congratulations, and take some time to celebrate!
> 
> -Scarlet Jerry


Thanks Jerry - really appreciate you taking the time to check it out. This album has been a long time coming. After years of playing live, studio sessions for other peoples music, and creating library production music, I thought I'd put out some of the simple solo pianos ideas I've created in the quiet hours of the night.

None of the tracks were 'composed' as such - what is on the album is very close to what I improvised at the time, with a few tracks refined a little to give them a structure.

Cheers, Craig


----------

